

Ask HN: How to offer training to companies? - asimjalis

I love teaching and want to start a software programming training company that provides training in languages such as Java, Python, Clojure, JavaScript. I've done this through training companies and gotten great reviews from students.<p>I'm looking for ideas on how to sell my training services to companies. Basically I am a developer and clueless about marketing, and need some help. Any ideas or suggestions would be great.<p>If someone here has some experience and could provide some mentoring advice that would be extremely useful. Thanks!
======
ScottWhigham
I started off writing a long post but then... well, the more I started
writing, the more I realized was "unknown" about you. Some of the questions
would be:

1) Are you planning on a 'public' course (for anyone to enroll in) or a
'private' course (one where a company sends only its employees)?

2) Are these lecture-only, lecture-and-demo-only, or "lecture, demo, and
hands-on exercises" courses?

3) If the latter, will you require the students to bring their own computer or
will you provide one?

4) Do you have any experience writing the courses, or were you only delivering
courses that someone else write (for the other training companies you
mentioned)?

